# Bee yard with nuc photo's from today.



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

They look great Adrian.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice lookin' nucs Adrian. Well done. 

What are you going to do with all yer bees? d


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Very Nice. What are the temps like in your area? We are seeing 65-70 degree highs now (in Ky).


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. The forecast today is for the 60's, we have about 10 days of temps coming where it is 20 degrees higher than average. Normally, daily consistent bee flight doesn't happen until the end of March. Nothing is blooming yet.

Mike thanks for the inspiration. I'm limited due to time and child rearing responsibilities to my one backyard apiary. So the plan for 2012 is to run 10-12 hives for honey production, most managed intensively "Roland" style. 
I want to run a couple of hives to fill deep honey frames just to add to the second storey of nucs I plan to make. I need insurance against this fall getting cold quickly and killing off the fall bloom.
I aim to replace all of the queens on the June flow using "MDA splitter" inspired brood break techniques. I will try again to raise queens using "Oldtimer's" method - last year I muffed it by not noticing larva on a frame of pollen I put in the box resulting in them ignoring the targetted eggs.
I want to allow the weakest nucs to expand to 10 frames and use them to make more nucs. The stronger nucs I will use to "Bee Bomb" the MDA production hives while I'm waiting for cells to emerge and kick into high gear. I have been in contact with my package supplier, and have plans to sell him frames of bees, as I am in the unexpected position of having a surplus of bees.


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

do u have pussy willows around u ( if not I could maill a few),my bee r going nut on them still 3 weeks till the maples opening up.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Terry, that is kind of you but I think there must be a few in the neighborhood as I saw some grey/white pollen coming in today and was wondering what it was. There are definitely some mature regular willows, and one of my daughters pointed out the tips of some crocuses coming through.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Nothing is blooming yet.


I know you're a bit north of me but my bees were bringing in some (every 5th bee or so) pollen today. I spotted some flowers blooming at the end of my driveway.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Wow,
Better get another box on that nuc before they swarm.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Dan, we have a little time before swarm season; Today my youngest daughter pointed out the tips of the crocus shoots coming through. Maples haven't bloomed yet, and Apples usually blossom around May 15th. I made 20 more nuc boxes over the winter. I'm going to start taking brood out and replacing with undrawn frames as soon as they start raising it in earnest.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My mind is already in swarm prevention mode, swarms have already started here.
Looks like freshly made wax on the topbars.


----------

